

Where does progress come from? Bill Gates on Africa, climate change - trotsky
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704243904575630761699028330.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
trotsky
Matt Ridley, author of the book "The Rational Optimist" that gates was
reacting to, responds:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870464860457562...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704648604575621122887824544.html)

